# Humping - how to handle



## OttosMama

Hey everyone,

Otto was 6 months on Saturday and is "intact." Never having a dog before, I always assumed I would neuter because I would not intend on breeding. However, now that I have my own pup, it is just about the last thing I want to do. I want Otto to develop/grow/behave naturally without altering him (just directing and training).

My dilemma is, I send him to a daycare that requires males to be neutered by 6 months. I have looked into others in the area and I have found one that allows them to attend without neutering until 1 year. I am intending on trying this place out to delay the process if we do decide to go through with it. My boyfriend and I are in a position that requires Otto to attend daycare (or be walked by a dogwalker or something of that nature) because my boyfriend is attending nursing school for the year and there are a couple of days that Otto would be left in the crate longer than we think he should.

ok that's the background... so.. 

Yesterday I had a convo with the woman who runs the daycare that Otto currently attends. She told me that she finds him to be dominating and tries to hump other dogs at the daycare. Otto plays with other dogs/puppies pretty regularly in my presence and I have never witnessed this behavior. The only time I've seen Otto hump was the first day I met him. He humped a squeaky bear that I gave him (8 weeks old!) and humped the same toy periodically after when it would squeak.

My question is - if in fact he does hump in my presence, what is an effective correction? I don't want to have him neutered - but I also do not want him bothering other dogs or people so I'd like to take care of it immediately if/when I observe it.

Any advice or experiences would be very appreciated. Thanks for reading!

Erin


----------



## redbirddog

I remember those puppy days. Wasn't that long ago. Bailey is my intact going on 4 year old male. Somewhere around 5 months old, Bailey would join Chloe (our female Vizsla) at the school yard. There were always a dozen dogs or so there. 

Bailey at the time wanted to mount a female in excitement. I had been reading dog books and tried to think the way a dog thinks. I am Bailey's pack leader. I am the Alpha male. I grabbed him from the scuff of the neck and tossed him along the ground about 20 feet.

Don't tell PETA.
8)
As I tossed him I yelled at him in a firm and loud voice. NO! MINE!

A week later he tried one more time. I grabbed him as before and tossed him and sent him tumbling 30 feet. NO! MINE!

He never tried to mount another dog again. All females are MINE! Think like a pack dog.

Good luck finding a day care. Tough.

RBD


----------



## luv2laugh

That is SO interesting, RBD. I have never heard that before. According to that mentality, perhaps Otto knows the other dogs are "yours" Erin, but it's not so clear whose they are at the daycare. That makes sense.

Oso hasn't humped other dogs, but lately he has been pulling out the bed in his crate to hump it. We just put it back in and say, "do you want to go in the crate?" We put him in if he is willing if not, then he just does something else. I figure he can hump it all he wants in the crate, but I'd rather him not do it in the middle of the living room. 

We really don't know what to do with that. Mainly at the dog park, I just see people pulling their dogs off or letting the other dogs correct them.


----------



## Vizsla Baby

I can't help with the correction advice but I can tell you that neutering won't help. Some of the worst humpers at the dog park we go to have been neutered for years. Some of them also pee on people. It's a dominance thing, not sexual. 

I can tell you that the personalities of the owners of dogs who are the worst offenders range from indifference, to those who just give a half hearted "stop", to embarrassed folks who just throw their hands up and say they don't know what to do. I think the advice you got above will keep you from being one of those types. You are the apha dog. The pack leader.


----------



## laurita

Interestingly enough, I picked mine up from daycare today because I have construction going on in my place. As they were bringing him to the front, I casually asked how everything went. I was told that he got into a scuffle today and was a bit surprised. The worker went on to say that mine began to hump another dog (in the year I've had him I've only seen him do it once, but he's a dog, so I believe it) and that as soon as he did, the other dog turned around to correct him and gave him a shallow bite on his...! Apparently it was enough for him to go lay down and leave the other dogs alone. Talk about a perfectly timed correction. Hope he thinks twice before he does that again!

Erin, it's hard to tell in writing if the owner made a big deal out of it. I'd be surprised if she did. I'm around groups of dogs all the time and there's always some humping going on. I think it's pretty normal, albeit annoying, and maybe a bit of a party foul among dogs. 

With the exception of RBD's example or something drastic, I really haven't seen effective corrections or ones that really keep the dog from doing it if they want to hump. If the DD owner finds it to be that problematic, I'd find another daycare. If it were me I'd just say that it's really annoying and that she has your permission to call him off of the other dogs. As far as the neutering/day care question, I was in the same predicament. There's no easy way around it and if you'd rather keep your dog intact, then I think a dog walker is the best solution. Good luck!


----------



## kellygh

*Yesterday I had a convo with the woman who runs the daycare that Otto currently attends. She told me that she finds him to be dominating and tries to hump other dogs at the daycare. Otto plays with other dogs/puppies pretty regularly in my presence and I have never witnessed this  * 


I can be a bit of a cynic, but I would be reluctant to allow any influence on neutering come from the daycare director. Otto has turned 6m old, and the daycare has an interest in seeing him get neutered. Maybe Otto is humping at daycare, even though you have not witnessed this behavior, but Otto may not be as "dominant" as daycare director said. You are running against a business clock, and at the end of the day, they care about keeping your $ as much or more than Otto. If you are not 100% comfortable with neutering, don't do it. Good Luck


----------



## OttosMama

Thanks everyone for your feedback!

RBD - that was the exact advice I was hoping for. Someone who had a specific response and was successful in eliminating the behavior. Thank you. Although I feel I am very stern with Otto when need be (stern as in I will not give in), picking him up and throwing him might not be an option, depending on his size at the time. However, it is good to know that a pretty serious, physical response is required. So maybe just altering your method might even be effective. Thanks though, very helpful to have a guide!

L2L - I think you are probably right, it is what I was thinking Monday. I'm sure she is not making it up, although maybe exaggerating, but perhaps he knows its an unwanted behavior because they try and correct him there and that it wouldn't fly here... ? Either that or she just spends SO much more time with him with other dogs than we do because they are all together all day long so the chances of it happening there are greater.

Vizla Baby - I definitely do not want to be one of those people so since I'm aware that its happening, I want to be prepared! My parents' have a neutered Bernese Mtn Dog, and although I've never seen him hump, he's definitely territorial and toy aggressive. I know its a behavior that could have been prevented or could be corrected with practice. Until Otto, before I was a part of this forum, I was always under the belief that neutering helped correct those types of behaviors but the more I read on here and look into it, I'm learning it is not the case. Plus - I don't want to neuter Otto just to make having a male dog "easier."

Laurita - hope your little man is okay! Ouch! lol ... She didn't make it a huge deal, but Otto is one of the more submissive dogs I've seen - so I'm pretty sure she was exaggerating. He's very playful and outgoing, but always submits. Its kind of comical how he just freezes up and almost plays dead - but then he's always right back for more play. 

Kellygh - I completely agree. I will respect her rules and try out this other day care or find a new form of care while we are at work/school, but I'm definitely not going to comply and have him neutered. It's too important of a decision to base it on someone elses beliefs. 

Thanks again everyone! Hopefully I won't have any updates!!
Erin


----------



## datacan

Taught him OFF command but in all honesty Sam has not tried to mount any dog yet. If I caught him smelling around dogs behinds I told him LEAVE IT.


----------



## Linescreamer

Copper was taught not to hump early on. He will not even attempt it at this point unless another dog does it to him. I just said leave it. If he persisted, I gave him a tickle with the e collar. Humping is more a problem for humans then dogs. I have yet to see him get crazy over a female V and I'm looking foward to the day.


----------



## redbirddog

> have yet to see him get crazy over a female V and I'm looking foward to the day.


http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/02/natures-mating-dance.html

From my RBD post:

_*The courtship. * " For over an hour, Sophie and Bailey "courted." Bailey licked her ears until they were soaking wet. He chew through her nylon collar until it was shredded. He rolled on his back, he sniffed, he pranced. They took a few breaks and at one point were seperated for about five minutes to allow them to relax a bit. Bailey was completely inexperienced and it was interesting to see how long it took for him to get the idea of what he was to do. He KNEW he had to do something, but was having trouble figuring it out.

After about an hour of courting and a few weak attempts, Sophie took charge. She would coax Bailey into a stand up dance, and as they fell back down, she would swing around quickly so his front legs would come down on her back. Smart girl! He got the idea. The light bulb went on.

The actual act was quick. Just maybe a minute. Then the "tie that binds" took place. The dogs turned tail to tail and the breeder knelt by Sophie and I knelt by Bailey and just let them relax. After about ten minutes, the coupling released and we were done. 

Both dogs then pranced around the yard happily. Sophie was put in her crate and Bailey came and lay down next to me."_

It is quite the experience. The mating dance is much more interesting than the actual act.

RBD


----------



## OttosMama

Oh wow - I thought all dogs sniffed eachothers bums - as a way to relate to the other dog - I was under the impression that its the way they detect their sex, health, temperament etc

RBD - I didn't realize Bailey is a dad! great pics and commentary - funny how Sophie took the lead and practically tricked him into it. Bailey is a good looking dog! as my boyfriend would probably say "wow, that dog is a beast!" (due to his size and musculature) how much does he weigh?


----------



## redbirddog

> Oh wow - I thought all dogs sniffed eachothers bums - as a way to relate to the other dog - I was under the impression that its the way they detect their sex, health, temperament etc


Yes, that is how dogs say hello. Kind of like how we shake hands.



> ..my boyfriend would probably say "wow, that dog is a beast!" (due to his size and musculature) how much does he weigh?


Yeah, he is a brick. About 55 to 60 pounds. Maybe 1% fat. Not a dog Otto would want to try and hump. Bailey would "correct" Otto with conviction and enthusiasm. 

RBD


----------



## OttosMama

Lol Otto's no fool! But it would probably make my job a little easier!


----------

